# Battlefield 2 Ranking/Promotions



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

If there are any of you out there that may be thinking 'when will I be promoted' or 'why can't I get that ribbon', take a look at this:

http://ubar.bf2s.com/

It shows what you need to get up the ladder, so to speak. For instance, just in case anyone wants to take a looka t mine online, I'm kronenbourg. Same name in CODUO as well 

Anyway, I'm a Sergeant, and was trying to figure out why I haven't moved up to Staff Sergeant. Found out I need 5000 points, I only have 4100.

Also, the ribbons/badges etc is good, as you can see how you get them. For instance, I have a few, and one of them is Infantry Officer Ribbon:

*Awarded to recognize the superior dedication of unit leaders during combat situations

IAR: 25 minutes as Squad Leader 
Global: 250 Teamwork score *

I wasn't sure how I got it at frst, now I know 

IAR - In A Round
Global - Obvious, I think 

Happy playing, and don't shoot me, I'm the Medic 

Regards

eddie


----------

